# What size Aquaclear for 20 Gallon?



## Russell (Jun 20, 2011)

Not sure whether to go with the Aquaclear 30 or 50. It's a planted 20 gallon tall. Occupants are 7 Long fin Zebra Danios, 4 Platys (trying to keep it at 4 but not enough cannibalism happening to maintain nature's balance) and 2 otos. I would just get the 50 but I've run into references that suggest planted tanks might benefit from less agitation. Either should function adequately for filtration. Currently have an Emperor 280, moves water like a mountain stream and bought it before I planted. The Emperor's noisy and has to be sent for service so I'm going to need a new filter.
Any thoughts?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

First, I would add one more Oto - they like to be in groups of 3 at least.

As for the filter, I've got an Aquaclear 30 on my 20g tank. (I've got an extra Aquaclear 20 on the tank as well that runs some Nitrazorb) but it's also got an air stone running. So.... I've got pretty much the equivelant of an AC 50 with the 2 filters I've got running. I've got tons of plants in the tanks and things are going great.

Extra filtration is always better, so the Aquaclear 30 is fine (it's rated for a 10-30 gallon tank.) The Aquaclear 50 would be even better (as it's rated for a 20-50 gallon tank.) I don't think you'll run into problems with more aeration.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Russell...

If you set up and follow a sound tank maintenance schedule, you don't need anything larger than an Aqua Clear 20 for a 20 G tank.

A larger filter for such a small tank is going to create quite a bit of water movement and so you'll have more oxygen in the water.

Aquatic plants don't do well in a high oxygen environment, because oxygen is what the plants give off as a waste product.

Do a 25 to 30 percent water change every week or two and you won't need any extra filtration.

As always, just one old "water keeper's" opinion.

B


----------

